# Potty accidents after getting his shot



## jellybuttonss (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello there!

My 10 week lab Cali, just got his 2nd dose of shots yesterday. The vet warned me that he might be sleeping most of the day and not eat. Cali ate normally and even woke up from his nap when I whispered "Chow Time" to him! So.. seemed like he was normal..

During our normal playtime, he fell asleep out side in the living room.. which was fine since I was there. Then after he woke up, he walked into his crate (the door is always open except for at night) and peed right on his bed! He never did that before. 

Then later on, after pottying outside, we went inside and he peed near his crate again.

Then he pooped in his crate! Again, he never did that before - except for the very first night we got him.

Can this just be.. disorientation/drowsiness from the vaccine? Cali did seemed a bit disoriented throughout the day after his shot but other than that, he still bounced around like normal.

I just hoped this isn't a potty training setback or something. WIll this pass? Thanks for your time!


----------



## tessy-bear (Mar 17, 2008)

It could be disorientation, but makesure now you thoroughly clean his bed becuase if he can smell his urine in there he will think that is where he is allowed to go to the toilet.


----------



## sglord (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not sure whether it is disorientation. My suggestion that you monitor another 1-2 days if the same thing happens again.

It would be better if you watch out for your lab Cali in the next few days whenever it goes near his crate. Watch out for signs that he's going to pee or poo and be prepare to use the "NO" command and direct him to the right location for potty.

And remember to praise him when he do his business in the right location as a positive reinforcement.

This will take some time but it will prove to be beneficial in the long run.


----------

